
Apple Refuses to Unlock Terrorist's iPhone - yaa_minu
https://www.inc.com/jason-aten/apple-wont-help-fbi-unlock-a-terrorists-iphone-heres-why-it-shouldnt.html
======
5555624
Although I favor privacy and I'm against backdoors, I am not entirely sure how
I feel about this. Luckily, Apple says they cannot do it; but, what if they
could?

The individual is dead and there is no question about his guilt. This is not a
case of rushing to judgement, like was done with Richard Jewell,

In this particular case, if not a terrorist, this guy had issues. Should we be
able to access his phone to see what warning signs there were, which might
help us identify others with similar issues?

If indeed a terrorist and working with others, shouldn't we be able to get
information that might help identify those others?

How much privacy do you give a dead terrorist/criminal?

